# HMMmmmm, possibilities here



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

Tour + Bus + Hotel = Rotel, the hotel on wheels


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I've seen those before. Pretty interesting concept. But I always thought they would be more useful as a fleet of emergency shelters or something. The only downside is that you don't exactly get a lot of space. You get a bed and maybe room for your luggage.

But if you had a large family or friends that wouldn't fit in a conventional RV, something like this might be a good alternative. 

I wonder how it handles. It looks like it might be a bit back heavy.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks like they crammed a lot of people on it. I could see it working well if there weren't so many people.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I love the boheimian life style!:congrat:


----------

